# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Manual para la Producción de Sandía

## Bruno Cillóniz

Tradicionalmente, se ha sembrado sandía con semillas (pepitas) desde formas, alargadas y oblongas destinadas al mercado local (Centro América) pero muy poca para exportación. La exportación a mercados en Norteamérica y Europa (enero a mayo), obligó a comenzar a utilizar cultivares sin semilla (“seedless”) y a mejorar la tecnología de producción. Actualmente, la sandía es un cultivo que se siembra en todo el país y durante todo el año. De esta manera se mantiene cubierto el mercado Centroamericano y se tiene un dominio de ventanas rentables y atractivas (junio, julio, septiembre, octubre y noviembre).Contenido: Descripción morfológica de la planta y requerimientosVariedadesLabores técnicas y culturales del cultivoProtección de cultivosFisiopatías de la sandíaCosecha y poscosecha*Autores:* Eric Cristóbal Montalván  *Autores:* Salvador Arias  *Editora:* USAID  *Año:* 2,007   http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/ar...ucci-n-de-sandTemas similares: Produccion y mercado de la Sandia Manual de Producción de Camote Manual de Producción de Berenjena Manual para la producción de mango (USAID) Manual de Producción de Papa

----------


## yasmit

no se puede descargar el link q pone

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> no se puede descargar el link q pone

 Hola Yasmit: 
Lamentablemente no puedo colocar el manual directamente para decargar aquí en AgroFórum por un tema de permisos y derechos de autor, y lo que hago es derivarlos a la página desde donde pueden descargar el archivo o documento (AgriFoodGateway). 
Lo que tienes que hacer es ingresar al enlace del primer mensaje de este tema, y debes decargar el archivo desde esa misma página a la que te deriva el enlace, haciendo click en la opción *"DOWNLOAD DOCUMENT"*, que se encuentra cerca a los autores, fecha de publicación y demás datos del manual. 
Suerte y saludos

----------

